

Mongrel2: Aug 31st Target For 1.0 - alexkay
http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1281948399.html

======
zedshaw
Almost forgot, for people who have questions about how Mongrel2 works or
criticism of the design, make sure to check out our soon to be released 50
page manual:

<http://mongrel2.org/doc/tip/docs/manual/book.wiki>

Covering everything that 1.0 will do, including the MVC configuration model
using SQLite and Python, full file serving, operations logging, writing
handlers (in Ruby, Python, PHP, Haskell, Lisp, C++, and Lua), and how all the
promised design ideas work now.

We'll basically be making the features in the manual solid and documenting
them more.

Edit: Oh, we don't cover all those languages yet, they're really new.

